# Wow! My Jewels are laying eggs!



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So, I have only had these fish for a couple months and didn't even know the sex of them. The smaller of the 2 was getting really fat in the belly. I thought maybe it had bloat. So I salted and didn't feed them yesterday or today... Well I just saw her laying eggs on the back of a large decoration in my tank and then the larger of the 2 fertilizing after... What should I do now? 









Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Small vid


Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

what else do you have in the tank with them?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

when mine spawned they kept 3 big oscars to one side of the tank. pretty vicious little fish when protecting the babies.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i didnt even know they did spawn until i seen the hundreds of little babies swimming around after the fact.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations !!!

Make a video.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!!! keep up post it


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 2 small bumblebee cichlids and a silvertip bristle nose pleco. I wasnt planning on breeding them, honestly when I got them I thought they were both male. They both looked exactly the same when I got them.

So should I change anything im doing or just keep doing my normal feeding and weekly water changes?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

waynet said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> Make a video.


Oh... Did the vid I posted not work?
ok I fixed it

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

with mine i didnt have an extra tank at the time to put them in so i just left them alone. then i got a 25g for them and they just kept breeding. i was giving them to friends of mine by the 20's. i know it sounds bad but finally i just moved them back in my big tank so i could have free feeders for my other big fish. i just recently got another group of jewels to try and breed them again.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ill check my hard drive when i get home from work i think i have some pics or a video of the swarm of babies.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I checked them this morning and all the eggs are gone...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there anything I can do to get them to not eat the eggs. They left them for a couple days but then ate them.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Round 2, lets see what happens...



















Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Progress.. About 95% of the eggs are developing, i can see a little black dot in the centers.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

did you take out the other fish that were in your tank also? the only time my breeding pair would eat or attack the babies was when they spawned again.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

even then with other fish in the tank they guard them like crazy, like i said they kept oscars pinned to one side of the tank.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

They ate the eggs again. I dont know if they hatched or not. This morning the eggs were good and mommy and daddy were guarding them and constantly fanning them. Then this afternoon, all the eggs were gone. I was really excited, I was hoping to have babies... I am in the process of trading or selling the bumblebees.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

do you have your intake on your filter covered? thats how i lost a lot of mine also, hatching then being sucked in to the filter.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont have it covered, but she ate them, i can tell she is really fat again.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow more eggs


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok so I thought all the eggs had been eaten, but I guess they had hatched and then moved... The mom and dad were hanging out in the back of the tank a lot. Then tonight I noted what looked like a mess on the bottom right under where the male was hanging out... The mess was moving!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a really nice mess  I hope they dont get eaten by the other fishies


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

do you have some foam to put over that intake?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Update! wow these little buggers grow fast. I got the filter intake covered but the bumblebees eat any that stray too far away.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok so weird update. The female has chased the male off. The male has changed color and lost almost all his red. He is now hiding up in the top corner behind the heater. Everytime he comes out the female chases him back up. Is this normal? Marital problems? Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Update... There are onle 20 to 30 fry still kickin. But they all look quite healthy and happy. On a side note, my guppies had babies and my marbled cray has eggs that look about ready to pop 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Update... The fry are about 1/4" now and seem healthy... There are only about 15 left tho. 2nd part of update.....










Round 3 unfortunately one of my tanks has callamanus so I will be dosing this tank aswell... I hope some survive.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

finally found my videos


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

still nothing happening with the group i bought last.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

There are about 30 or so fry left and I think they are brewing another batch. Mom and dad are acting skittish. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

did they survive your dosing? if so how big are they now?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

haha answered while is was typing i see


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the video with the black gravel was my 1st pair.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I think they ate the first batch of fry shortly after the second batch hatched. They were mixed in with the little ones but eventually one by one disappeared. These ones are now all 1/4 inch... 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

when they had 2 different batches they would kill off the older ones leaving the babies.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

She just layed another batch tonight.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I was a bit worried as I had BlueGreen algea in the tank pretty bad, so I had to disinfect and black out the tank for a few days. This caused the fish to become very nerveous and scared whenever anyone walked by the tank... which sucked because there were so social before. Luckily they had another batch of babies again and are back out like everything is normal again.


----------

